# Cubecomps for Android



## UnderStorm (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm very proud to announce Cubecomps for Android

Special thanks to Luis J. Iáñez for http://cubecomps.com/ and Cisco for implementing the API.

It's a very simple app, but I hope you like it!


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 1, 2014)

This is very cool.


----------



## Mikel (Mar 1, 2014)

I just downloaded it and it seems to work well. You are right, it is a very simple app. It would be cool if you could choose an upcoming round that hasn't had any information entered yet, to send you a push notification when the results start to be entered.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 1, 2014)

Downloaded, no issues so far.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Mar 1, 2014)

Ads? Really?

Other than that, being able to have a quick access WCAid (not necessarily the user's) in order to see their current comp results would be very useful..


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 2, 2014)

TiLiMayor said:


> Ads? Really?
> 
> Other than that, being able to have a quick access WCAid (not necessarily the user's) in order to see their current comp results would be very useful..



Send him a donation and maybe he could remove ads from your version. Ads are fine.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Mar 2, 2014)

I understand ads on a timer, or both free and premium versions, but on a cubecomps api port? It's an even lower potential user base..


----------



## UnderStorm (Mar 8, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Send him a donation and maybe he could remove ads from your version. Ads are fine.


Thank you Tim 

And thank you all guys for downloading CubeComps for Android


----------



## Jakube (Mar 8, 2014)

Is it possible to make a Android 2.x version. I'm not able to install it on my phone.


----------

